# Which Wading Shoes??



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

What wading shoes are you using and are happy with? Which are comfortable and are holding up well?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=22299226


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I have Simms boots, and I love the fit and feel of them. No more sore feet.


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Were u searching for wading boot threads? U just bumped up two from last year lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Simms Vaportread Salt and Simms ZipIt Booties


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

ShoalTower said:


> Were u searching for wading boot threads? U just bumped up two from last year lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nvm I must of had a brain fart saw 6/17 and for some reason thought 2017 LOL my bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boltman1975 (Jun 21, 2018)

The plain everlast wade boots from Academy are awesome


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Boltman1975 said:


> The plain everlast wade boots from Academy are awesome


These with neoprene socks and crackshot ray guards


----------



## mattcross (Jul 2, 2018)

*Boots*

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/foreverlast-mens-flats-wading-boots#repChildCatid=14441

These are a good pair. Just make sure to get ones with zippers as the lace up do not stay snug. The laces tend to break after a lot of use.


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

WineyFishrman said:


> These with neoprene socks and crackshot ray guards


I waded a good bit in years past out of Louisiana and never crossed paths with a ray. Is that common on the TX coast? Just wondering before I jump out the boat.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

i am using some lace up canvas boots called Palladium. French army training boots. supper comfy. 
https://www.amazon.com/Palladium-Baggy-Chukka-French-Forged/dp/B01NAZ82DQ/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1531225619&sr=8-13&keywords=paladium


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)




----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I bought a pair of foreverlast ray boots with simms wading socks. That way I can use the same shoes for my stocking foot waders. My question is, Exactly how loose are they supposed to be?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Best place to get wading shoes is at Goodwill or Salvation Army.....cheapest athletic shoes you can find....


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Swampman said:


> I waded a good bit in years past out of Louisiana and never crossed paths with a ray. Is that common on the TX coast? Just wondering before I jump out the boat.


yaw there are rays all over the place. just shuffle/slide your feet so if you bump one it's not pinned-down and it will just scurry off.

why anyone bothers with the hassle and mess of "ray guards" is beyond me. _and yes, i have been popped by one before.
_


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get in some shallow clear grass to see for yourself and try to sneak up on a ray to gig them for shark bait....its tough to get close to them....rays dont want to be stepped on just as much as you dont want to step on them....any shoes work fine. I wear giveaway or throwaway old tennis shoes until they wear out. They are light and dry fast. If i have to buy i will buy the $40 ray guards from foreverlast or similar. If i have to buy in the middle of the night with no other choice cuz the tackle stores are closed i buy the $20 work shoes from walmart. Going on 5 years with these.

Buccees in Texas City is open 24 hours and is one of the very best tackle stores in the Houston area. They have a great selection of wade boots.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Ish said:


> yaw there are rays all over the place. just shuffle/slide your feet so if you bump one it's not pinned-down and it will just scurry off.
> 
> why anyone bothers with the hassle and mess of "ray guards" is beyond me. _and yes, i have been popped by one before.
> _



Yep. Shuffle your feet son. I hear my dad saying that in my head every time I wade in saltwater.

I like these and they don't get much sand and stuff in them plus they dry faster than any wading boot/shoe that I have ever owned. They are also very light.


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

Swampman said:


> I waded a good bit in years past out of Louisiana and never crossed paths with a ray. Is that common on the TX coast? Just wondering before I jump out the boat.


Saw one this week fishing St Joe Island in Aransas Bay.


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

Fishsurfer said:


> Yep. Shuffle your feet son. I hear my dad saying that in my head every time I wade in saltwater.
> 
> I like these and they don't get much sand and stuff in them plus they dry faster than any wading boot/shoe that I have ever owned. They are also very light.


I like the SoftScience boots too. Very lightweight. Only problem is the snaps won't stay snapped. The web works it's way out of at least one snap everytime I use them.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

waderaider said:


> i am using some lace up canvas boots called Palladium. French army training boots. supper comfy.
> http://www.amazon.com/Palladium-Baggy-Chukka-French-Forged/dp/B01NAZ82DQ/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1531225619&sr=8-13&keywords=paladium


Did these French army boots come with instructions on how to run away, or surrender?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.....


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

onplane said:


> I like the SoftScience boots too. Very lightweight. Only problem is the snaps won't stay snapped. The web works it's way out of at least one snap everytime I use them.


Those softscience boots are comfy but their Terrafin lace up model is just as comfortable and much more durable.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Gizzmo said:


> Did these French army boots come with instructions on how to run away, or surrender?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.....


Now thats funny right there. Got a chuckle on that quip. Thanks


----------

